# Is it ok to go bowling during pregnancy?



## mum22ttc#3

I was thinkin of going bowling this weekend but someone told me that you shouldnt go after 3 months of pregnancy, is this true because everything that I have read says otherwise and if anything it is worse before 3 months? I just wanted to know before I actually go, I did go in my previous pregnancy but i was 8 and a half months by that point.


----------



## winterdeep

I think it would be fine. The balls are like 10 or 11 lbs. Well under the 25lbs limit I was given.


----------



## CameraGirl

My Doctor said if you went bowling a fair bit before pregnancy it is absolutely fine but if you didn't you shouldn't start now. He told me starting something my body isn't used to during pregnancy is not generally a good idea.

I would imagine it wouldn't make much of a difference and certainly wouldn't hurt the baby it's personal choice really Hon :)


----------



## Jake_1

It's not the weight of the ball that is a concern in pregnancy its the action. Swinging that weight uses all of the muscles in that area so can be dangerous. 

I am in no way saying that bowling caused my preterm labour at 29 weeks with my son - they dont know what caused it - but I did go bowling two days before going into preterm labour which always worries me that was the cause. 

You have to do what you feel comfortable with! xxx


----------



## Katherine

Agree with Jake_1. I would say NO. Also you may fall if you lose your balance. You don't want to engage in dangerous activity that may hurt your baby.


----------



## carmen

I went on Sunday and i was 14 weeks and 4 days, i felt fine, i was using the lights balls and was making sure that i was over exerting myself on the swings, but i had great fun.

Sometimes i think that you should do what feel comfortable the body is very clever at telling you if something feels wrong plus its a shame to give up all fun thing swhen your pregnant.

I think when you careful with size of balls etc plus it also depends how big you are etc etc then it should be ok. Like i say i felt fine but i m not so far on.


----------



## rihanna

I agree with carmen, i too have been bowling i think i was about 16/17 weeks at the time & loved it.. I think you own body will tell you if you are doing something wrong, and you will know what feels right. I used the lightest ball & was gentle in my 'swing' .....and i came a close second!!xxxxxx
Enjoy x


----------



## ginasbump

u could always go and use one of the ball guide things that the kids use (sorry dont knwo what they are called?) it wont be the same as bowling for real but could be a good compramise?


----------

